# Tank Cloudy, what gives?



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

My P tank is getting cloudy again. It looks almost like it did when the tank was getting cycled the first time. I just did a 40% water change this morning and tonight it looks no better. What gives??


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

was it cloudy before or after the water change?

is your tank near a window where sunlight would hit the tank?

is there dead feeders stuck in your filter?

these are things that make my tank cloudy, but clear up in a few days.


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

tinyteeth said:


> was it cloudy before or after the water change?
> 
> is your tank near a window where sunlight would hit the tank?
> 
> ...


It was getting cloudy before I changed the water. That is the thing that prompted me to change it. I was going to wait and try to do it every 2 weeks.

My tank is on a window's ledge. I have a window that goes into my room in the basement. So light does come through, but never direct sunlight. And I don't know if it matters, but I keep the light on for 18+ hours a day.

There are no feeders in the tank. And I have a hang on filter and checked, nothing there from when it was cycled.

Should I moved the tank?


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

keep your light off more...thats probably what is causing the cloudyness


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

even if the sunlight isnt direct, it might cause the algae bloom. id move it or cover the window.


----------

